# SS 27.10.18 - Rubbra #4



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Edmund Rubbra (1901 – 1996)

Symphony No. 4, Op. 53

1. Con Moto
2. Intermezzo Allegretto grazioso (sempre delicato)
3. Introduzione (Grave e molto calmo) -- Allegro maestoso
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------

